

IPhone 5S outselling iPhone 5C nearly four to one - swombat
http://qz.com/127294/what-apple-wont-tell-you-the-iphone-5s-is-outselling-the-5c-nearly-four-to-one/

======
vibhugupta
It seems reasonable and also sort of expected, as people buying an iPhone
would rather go for what best is available than to try and save a 100 dollars.

